

Ask HN: What's up with this @newsycombinator tweet used in 140proof ad? - bjclark

I was using echofon today when I noticed this "ad" from 140proof in my stream.<p>Screenshot here: http://skitch.com/robotdeathsquad/detjm/echofon<p>It looks like it's representing itself as a @newsycombinator tweet, but links to a MaximumPC article that doesn't seem to be on the front page of news.ycombinator.com.<p>What's up with that?
======
omakase
The bot tweeted it last week:
[http://www.backtype.com/page/www.maximumpc.com%2Farticle%2Ff...](http://www.backtype.com/page/www.maximumpc.com%2Farticle%2Ffeatures%2F10_things_android_does_better_iphone/conversations?page=28)

~~~
bjclark
Interesting, I wonder why it would get picked up in an ad today though?

